# Dan Henderson vs Jake Shields 'a done deal' for April Strikeforce event



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

> Former dual Pride FC middleweight and welterweight champion, Dan Henderson, will likely make his Strikeforce debut a meaningful one, taking on current 185-pound champion Jake Shields at the promotion's upcoming April event.
> 
> No word from Strikeforce officials as of yet; however, Shields confirmed to MMAWeekly Radio on Tuesday that "It's a done deal" following months of speculation regarding the proposed match up.
> 
> ...


Source - http://www.mmamania.com/2010/2/24/1324412/report-dan-henderson-vs-jake

Ooooh hell yeah  Hendo by brutal KO.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope Hendo clears out two divisions in Strikeforce like he did back at Pride.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I cannot wait for this fight. Hendo is one of my fav fighters and I can't wait to see him hopefully tear Shields head off with a two punch combo.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

This fight is gonna be a finisher.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd watch Dan wherever he fought, like I've been so go kick some arse over there then.


----------



## mmarash (Feb 24, 2010)

This fight isn't going 3 rounds, I have Hendo by K.O.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

This is gonna be a sick fight, I'm pulling for Shields by either sub/UD


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

props to hendo, jump right in against the champion. still i wonder what made him not resign with the UFC...


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

This'll be a great one. I'm pushing Shields, he's one of my favorite fighters. He's sure as hell not gonna clear out Middleweight like he did Welter with competition like Hendo, but it'll be awesome anyway!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Pulling for Jake Shields here... This fight should kill his underdog status against anyone in Strikeforce WW/MW if he's able to take Hendo out here.

As well as the "overrated" label.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Pulling for Jake Shields here... This fight should kill his underdog status against anyone in Strikeforce WW/MW if he's able to take Hendo out here.
> 
> As well as the "overrated" label.


Man, I can't believe those labels have tainted Shields name - he's beaten, no wait, DESTROYED, a decent list of fighters: Lawler, Daley, Condit, Okami, and most recently really put on a clinic against Miller.

Can't wait for Shields to open the non-believers eyes against Hendo.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Man, I can't believe those labels have tainted Shields name - he's beaten, no wait, DESTROYED, a decent list of fighters: Lawler, Daley, Condit, Okami, and most recently really put on a clinic against Miller.
> 
> Can't wait for Shields to open the non-believers eyes against Hendo.


Not to mention the fact that Paul Daley couldn't KO Jake.... So I'm wondering how a slower less technical Hendo will manage it...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Not to mention the fact that Paul Daley couldn't KO Jake.... So I'm wondering how a slower less technical Hendo will manage it...



You know I'm a Shields fan, but I can't see Hendo showing up for this fight at anything less than his tactical, heavy-hitting peak.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Not to mention the fact that Paul Daley couldn't KO Jake.... So I'm wondering how a slower less technical Hendo will manage it...


forgot to mention a bigger stronger more powerful hendo.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Cant wait for this and Hendo is a lock imo.....:thumb03:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Jake likes to clinch against the cage for a TD. Hendo is a very accomplished greco roman wrestler and one of the best in MMA. Dan not Jake will dictate this fight. Hendo is bigger, stronger and a superior wrestler. Shields will not be able to stand with Dan and Hendo will force him to.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Man, I can't believe those labels have tainted Shields name...and most recently really put on a clinic against Miller.


A clinic on boring. 

(and he got saved by the bell in that submission by Miller)


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hendo is ano another level imo. I think Dan wins this every time.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Is it me or is Rockhold the future of the division, that dude is impressive!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Syxx Paq said:


> forgot to mention a bigger stronger more powerful hendo.


Slower. And I'd probably give the power nod to Daley... dude's KO ratio is much higher than Dans..

Either way I think Jake wins this through technique not power.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Hendo's a beast. He easily outwrestles nearly everyone at LHW and MW in the UFC, so I have a hard time convincing myself or anyone else that Shields is at Hendo's level.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

SigFig said:


> A clinic on boring.
> 
> (and he got saved by the bell in that submission by Miller)


Here we have another 'he is boring because he grapples' guy. I guess you feel the same about GSP?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Slower. And I'd probably give the power nod to Daley... dude's KO ratio is much higher than Dans..
> 
> Either way I think Jake wins this through technique not power.


Its not how many guys you knock out its WHO you knock out. You can't compare a guy starting out with a guy who has been fighting top guys for years. The guy starting out has a record full of nobodies in a whole whack of fights. Dan has fought the who's who of MMA for a decade now. Hendo knocked out Wandy which puts him in pretty good company with only himself Vitor Belfort, Mirko Cro Crop and Rampage having done so. His power is pretty undeniable and certainly more so than Daley.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Here we have another 'he is boring because he grapples' guy. I guess you feel the same about GSP?


There's a big difference in the grappling techniques of Shields and GSP. For a clue -- check out the post fight pics of their opponents... I quite enjoy watching GSP tenderize faces. Watching Shields cuddle with his opponents, not so much...

None the less, back to this thread... I think a big point that people are overlooking may be the (natural) size difference of Henderson and Shields. Henderson is a guy that floats between LHW and MW; meanwhile, Shields recently moved up to MW from WW. It's not that far removed from this being a matchup of a LHW versus a WW. Anyone else see that as a potential factor here?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Its not how many guys you knock out its WHO you knock out. You can't compare a guy starting out with a guy who has been fighting top guys for years. The guy starting out has a record full of nobodies in a whole whack of fights. Dan has fought the who's who of MMA for a decade now. Hendo knocked out Wandy which puts him in pretty good company with only himself Vitor Belfort, Mirko Cro Crop and Rampage having done so. His power is pretty undeniable and certainly more so than Daley.


Daley's standup is much more crisp and he has much more technique than Hendo does. 

Shields has insane BJJ skills and finishes the majority of his fights. Dan Henderson needs to be careful in this fight and I beieve that Shields has a much better chance than people are giving him. I am not convinced that Hendo can avoid every takedown attempt from Shields and I don't think Hendo will be able to lay on top of Shields.

This is MMA and I could be completely wrong. I just find it quite odd that people give Jake Shields pretty much zero chance to win this fight. Much bigger upsets have occured and I wouldn't even call this that much of an upset if Shields won.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Just throwin this out there I will be takin sig bets from those who are as confident as they post.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Daley's standup is much more crisp and he has much more technique than Hendo does.


 Of course but that doesn't = more power. Hendo is far from a technical striker but he does throw some heavy bombs.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

shields by 5th round boredom


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Of course but that doesn't = more power. Hendo is far from a technical striker but he does throw some heavy bombs.


I won't argue with you there. All I am saying that due to the fact that he doesn't have technical striking, if he doesn't catch Shields with that power shot, Shields may be alright standing up. Just for clarification I am not saying that Shields will win with striking.

I do think that Hendo has a very good shot at winning this title. I just don't think that people are giving Shields the credit he is due.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I actually believe, that Hendo is the better Striker here! The only decent advanatge Shields has is his BJJ.. but I almost always take a Wrestler (with decent sub defense) against a BJJ guy. Plus the size advanatge from Hendo, makes him a huge favourite here.. just can't see how Shields will be able to handle him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Shields need to GTFO the 185lb division and Hendo will make him do just that. Shields has no advantages here outside of submissions, but that isn't exactly easy to do against Henderson.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I said it once here goes again.....Hendo will easily win this fight.....Im out:thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I said it once here goes again.....Hendo will easily win this fight.....Im out:thumb02:


Signed :thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Its not how many guys you knock out its WHO you knock out. You can't compare a guy starting out with a guy who has been fighting top guys for years. The guy starting out has a record full of nobodies in a whole whack of fights. Dan has fought the who's who of MMA for a decade now. Hendo knocked out Wandy which puts him in pretty good company with only himself Vitor Belfort, Mirko Cro Crop and Rampage having done so. His power is pretty undeniable and certainly more so than Daley.


KOin Wandy when he has the flu does mean that you have more power than Paul Daley.

How many fights has Dan won by KO?? Seriously? What 5 maybe?


Paul Daley is finishing damn near every fight he wins by KO or TKO. He has faster and heavier hands than Dan. And he has more power than Henderson. Period.

Nobodies with wack fights?? He just finished Martin Kampmann and Dustin Hazelett back to back.

I'm not saying he's a better fighter. I think Dan is more well rounded and has tons more tools.

But Paul Daley hits alot harder.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> KOin Wandy when he has the flu does mean that you have more power than Paul Daley.
> 
> How many fights has Dan won by KO?? Seriously? What 5 maybe?
> 
> ...


Dustin Hazlett and Martin Kampman aren't your top of the mill fighters bro....nor are they worthy of being used as examples of Daley's power in comparison to Danny's.....

Daley has extreme power, but so does Danny, being that each are different style fighters I'm not so concerned with who has more k/o's I believe the point of the discussion is whether Dan has in the past and can in the now "hang" so to speak and I would agree that he can, this is one of the easiest fights to pick imo....Shileds is going to lose I can offer a laundry list of reasons but who cares....at the end of the day Danny bring Jake to the cage and beating him down from the clinch and the dirty boxing.

I hear this crap about Danny getting subbed by Shields, I would like to see Shield against Pallhares....Danny managed to not get subbed there and win....why people think he wont or cant do that with Shield really surprises me......


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> I would like to see Shield against Pallhares....Danny managed to not get subbed there and win....why people think he wont or cant do that with Shield really surprises me......


I was going to mention the same thing with the Pallhares fight. Pallhares has sick leg locks and Dan had none of it and managed to control where the fight took place and I see him doing the same thing to Jake.

Jake in my opinion won't be able to hang with Dan. Dan's got more effective striking, better clinch work, more experience and a better wrestler. All this tells me he's more well rounded and should win this fight, hopefully in domiant fashion. 

I'd sig bet anyone in this fight as well!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> I was going to mention the same thing with the Pallhares fight. Pallhares has sick leg locks and Dan had none of it and managed to control where the fight took place and I see him doing the same thing to Jake.
> 
> Jake in my opinion won't be able to hang with Dan. Dan's got more effective striking, better clinch work, more experience and a better wrestler. All this tells me he's more well rounded and should win this fight, hopefully in domiant fashion.
> 
> I'd sig bet anyone in this fight as well!



Yeah Hendo reminds me of a Grown Ass Man version of Shields...

I see Shields controlled on the ground with his wrestling/strength advantage, like a mini Brock on a Mini Mir lol....

And if it stays standing thats going to be a nasty shot...

Its actually probably physically impossible for Shields to knock Hendo out... If Hendo stood there with his chin out, and took his most devastating shot, Dan would take it like a man....

So the only way he can win is by Sub and SUB ONLY, so right now Dan is only sharpening his Ground Defense waiting for the slaughter lol cant wait till he faces Mousasi!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Dustin Hazlett and Martin Kampman aren't your top of the mill fighters bro....nor are they worthy of being used as examples of Daley's power in comparison to Danny's.....


Really? Martin Kampmann defeated Thales Leites who was looked at as the #1 contender for Anderson Silvas title less than a year ago in the UFC... He also was the first guy to stop Carlos's win streak as Condit came over from the WEC as the Welterweight Champion...

He's a top WW for sure, make no mistake about that.

I'll give you his victory over Hazelett even though Hazelett before the Daley fight was 5-2 in the "ultimate proving ground"

But as I said, I'll give you that victory because I can't defend Mclovins lack of standup 



coldcall420 said:


> Daley has extreme power, but so does Danny, being that each are different style fighters I'm not so concerned with who has more k/o's I believe the point of the discussion is whether Dan has in the past and can in the now "hang"


Inaccurate.

The discussion you are attempting to address is who has more power between the two.





coldcall420 said:


> this is one of the easiest fights to pick imo....Shileds is going to lose I can offer a laundry list of reasons but who cares....at the end of the day Danny bring Jake to the cage and beating him down from the clinch and the dirty boxing.


You're taking far too much away from Jake here.



coldcall420 said:


> I hear this crap about Danny getting subbed by Shields, I would like to see Shield against Pallhares....Danny managed to not get subbed there and win....why people think he wont or cant do that with Shield really surprises me......


Wanna know why I do?

It's because Jake isn't going to spend 3 rounds testing his stand up and try to sub Dan in periodic shoots..

When Dan clinches Jakes gonna try to roll him or drop down for a single. 

When Dan swings Jake is gonna shoot. When Dan tries to GNP Jake is gonna look for a sub from every angle...

Bottem line is this is a very close fight. And it's not a blowout for either guy on any level. Dan needs to embrace going to the ground and defending subs at this point because if he doesn't he won't be getting the power that he needs in that big right hand if he becomes wary of a take down..


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Really? Martin Kampmann defeated Thales Leites who was looked at as the #1 contender for Anderson Silvas title less than a year ago in the UFC... He also was the first guy to stop Carlos's win streak as Condit came over from the WEC as the Welterweight Champion...
> 
> He's a top WW for sure, make no mistake about that.
> 
> ...


 
We can agree to disagree but Martin Kampman and Carlos Condit, IMO, in no way are near the top of the 170 pound division.....

I would say that the power Danny has and the power Daley have are close probably giving the edge to Daley, however Danny has K/O'd several LHW in nice fashion so it's not like the power is lacking...




Jake isn't gonna have three rounds to test his stand up Danny isn't going to need that long, you dont really think Dan isn't more powerful do you???? I mean he will force Shields to the cage and beat him up there...when Shields shoots Dan is going to sprawl, which won be an issue and Dan prob will get back to his feet....i think the crowd will end up booing Shields for not engaging Dan....


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

SigFig said:


> There's a big difference in the grappling techniques of Shields and GSP. For a clue -- check out the post fight pics of their opponents... I quite enjoy watching GSP tenderize faces. Watching Shields cuddle with his opponents, not so much...


Cuddle?

Wow, 8 of Jakes last 9 fights he has ended by the second round via TKO or submission.

That is some deadly cuddling.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

In my opinion, I don't think that Henderson's standup is close to Daleys. They both have tremendous KO power, the only difference is that Henderson has no technical striking skills while Daley is a Muy Thai champion. That is a big difference. Henderson proved in the Bisping fight that he still has vicious KO power, but he also proved that he relies on his right hand the entire fight.

I wouldn't put it past Shields to pull guard either. I have said before that he is an absolute genious on the ground and he continues to prove it.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

This is where I remind everyone that Shields has never been submitted.

So yeah, it's safe to say that he's a genius on the ground. Don't expect fireworks, just sit back and admire the skills.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Submissions*

Yeah but I don't think even Shields can submit Henderson!


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Not to mention the fact that Paul Daley couldn't KO Jake.... So I'm wondering how a slower less technical Hendo will manage it...


Irrelevant, Hendo's wrestling will allow him to stay standing with Shields much longer than Daley was able to.


Still i'm pulling for Shields to be able to get the fight down anyways and get the sub but i don't think is going to be easy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Won't be easy*

It definately won't be easy because Dan Henderson is alot stronger and heavier built than Jason Miller and he packs alot more punching power. He is the first guy to knock out Bisping so I think he can knock out Shields for the first time!


----------

